
Ask HN: Overbilling on Microsoft Azure - pedalpete
I&#x27;m hoping to get two things from this question<p>I want to find out if anyone else has had this issue, and if so, what did they do about it.<p>Our story:<p>In September 2019, a bug (I can only imagine that is what it was) caused Microsoft Azure to bill us double the amount we should be paying. Over $1k extra per month.<p>I contacted Azure, and they couldn&#x27;t figure out the issue. It took until January for them to find the reason they were overcharging us. It was completely on their side. It was nothing we could ever see, or change, and nothing we ever did which caused the issue.<p>During this time, they had continued to overbill us, and never refunded the amount of overbilling.<p>Once the issue got all sorted out, I had assumed they would refund us the amount which we were overcharged.<p>Unfortunately, this is not the case. They actually want to overbill us one more time, because, as they say, they&#x27;ve already created that invoice, and they don&#x27;t want to refund us at all, they want to apply the overcharges to our invoices going forward.<p>We need to make payroll, and have other bills to pay and having Microsoft hold thousands of dollars of ours for no reason is unacceptable.<p>Anybody else had similar experience? Any suggestions on what to do?<p>Most of our services are run on AWS, but there are a few things we need to keep on Azure for a little bit.
======
Triggr
Re-open your support request once again with Azure Support and ask to have it
escalated to a manager for review and assistance.

~~~
pedalpete
This has been going on for 8 months, I've escalated multiple times.

